# Who's getting married in 2010?



## polo_princess

So who's getting married in 2010 and what date are you going for? :wedding:


----------



## dizzyspells

We booked ours last Month for September 18th 2010 :happydance:

Just need to get saving some pennies now and get planning!!!


----------



## Sovereign

Me! We're getting married on 12 June 2010! x


----------



## polo_princess

We're going for August, probably the 21st but we are going to try and book it next week.


----------



## Pops

How exciting for you all!! Can't wait to see how your plans all come together!! :hugs:

xxx


----------



## FEDup1981

YOU!!!!! :happydance: Oh i wish i lived closer, i love a good buffet!!! :rofl: xxx


----------



## princess_bump

me! :happydance: we're looking to book september/oct - not 100% sure yet, booking in the next few weeks, sooooooooooooooo frigging excited :yipee:


----------



## polo_princess

princess_bump said:


> me! :happydance: we're looking to book september/oct - not 100% sure yet, booking in the next few weeks, sooooooooooooooo frigging excited :yipee:

What venues are you looking at hun? We will have probably looked at a few of the same ones along the border :rofl:


----------



## Kimboowee

Sept 18th!


----------



## princess_bump

polo_princess said:


> princess_bump said:
> 
> 
> me! :happydance: we're looking to book september/oct - not 100% sure yet, booking in the next few weeks, sooooooooooooooo frigging excited :yipee:
> 
> What venues are you looking at hun? We will have probably looked at a few of the same ones along the border :rofl:Click to expand...

i was thinking that holly, being so close, and before maddi, this is where we were looking at: https://www.countryhouseweddings.co.uk/leez-priory/ but we've decided to get married in disney florida hon, here:
https://www.swandolphin.com/weddings/main.html 

how about you hon? there are some beautiful places around here :D


----------



## EstelSeren

I'm currently in the process of getting everything booked for April 7th 2010! I know it gives me only about 7 months to sort everything but we've been engaged for nearly 2 years and have already pushed it back from 14th November 2009 so we're sticking to this date no matter what!!!:happydance::cloud9:

Beca :wave:


----------



## dizzyspells

Kimboowee said:


> Sept 18th!

Same as me hun!!!:happydance:


----------



## polo_princess

I wonder how many people on here will have the same wedding date? :lol:


----------



## Kimboowee

dizzyspells said:


> Kimboowee said:
> 
> 
> Sept 18th!
> 
> Same as me hun!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

Haha im already panicking like mad!


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

July 31st .....here https://www.northophallhotel.co.uk/


The web site doesn't do it justice


I'm so so excited :happydance::happydance:


----------



## loopylj

We're getting married May 30th...was meant to be 7th August this year but I found out I was pregnant.... I have my dress and church and venue booked, nothing else though x


----------



## polo_princess

Lil_Baby_Boo said:


> July 31st .....here https://www.northophallhotel.co.uk/
> 
> 
> The web site doesn't do it justice
> 
> 
> I'm so so excited :happydance::happydance:

I thought that link said the North Pole :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Nemo and bump

4th september 2010!


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

polo_princess said:


> Lil_Baby_Boo said:
> 
> 
> July 31st .....here https://www.northophallhotel.co.uk/
> 
> 
> The web site doesn't do it justice
> 
> 
> I'm so so excited :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I thought that link said the North Pole :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...

Its is - santa's going to be the registar and his elv's are flower girls.:blush:


----------



## polo_princess

Nemo and bump said:


> 4th september 2010!

Ahh the day after my birthday :thumbup:


----------



## Nemo and bump

polo_princess said:


> Nemo and bump said:
> 
> 
> 4th september 2010!
> 
> Ahh the day after my birthday :thumbup:Click to expand...

its the day before my aunts b'day...at least she'll remember


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I really want to get married next year, for some reason I really like the idea of a 2010 wedding but unless a miracle happens we won't be able to afford it so 2011 it is for us.. But I'm looking for venues and what not now! :happydance:

xXx


----------



## PnutProtector

May 1, 2010! It was July 31, 2010, but I convinced OH to move it up. :blush: It's just too hot here (atlanta, ga USA) to have an outdoor summer wedding. And the venue we chose has gardens that are too gorgeous not to have an outdoor wedding.


----------



## Heidi

I am, 8th may.

I was so in to the fact that i got my BFP last month i didnt even see this new section and it was me that put in the request :rofl:


----------



## PnutProtector

Heidi said:


> I am, 8th may.
> 
> I was so in to the fact that i got my BFP last month i didnt even see this new section and it was me that put in the request :rofl:

congrats! :happydance: 

:blush: i was wondering how you are coping with knowing that you're going to be 9ish months PG on your wedding day? I know it's kinda personal, but our WDs are so close together and I'm not sure how I would feel if I fell PF now. :blush:


----------



## Heidi

Well i'm due a week or two before the wedding so will just have to see how it goes, i'm a bit wary of it all, but you cant decide fate :)


----------



## pinkmummy

25th September 2010!! Woohoo!! x


----------



## Nemo and bump

I'M GETTING MARRIED A YEAR TODAY!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## PnutProtector

Heidi said:


> Well i'm due a week or two before the wedding so will just have to see how it goes, i'm a bit wary of it all, but you cant decide fate :)

well I hope it all works out in the end. You could always induce two or three weeks before the wedding or so, just to be sure.


----------



## Eoz

I was getting wed August 28th a bank holiday but now whole new plan means August 9th!My best mate is my witness and it will be her 2 yr wedding anniversary so we won't forget lol


----------



## inactive1

dizzyspells said:


> We booked ours last Month for September 18th 2010 :happydance:
> 
> Just need to get saving some pennies now and get planning!!!

Were Getting Married 18th September 2010 Toooo :D


----------

